# Word processor pioneer Evelyn Berezin dies aged 93



## Biskit (Dec 12, 2018)

You always hear about the likes of Apple and Microsoft in the world of word processing, but this was a new and fascinating one on me.

Word processor pioneer dies aged 93


----------

